# Smokin' three trouts.



## rf0t0 (Jun 25, 2010)

update picture when they are done.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 25, 2010)

Those three look GREAT already!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Lookin' forward to the finished pics!!!!

Bearcarver


----------



## meateater (Jun 25, 2010)

Looking good! What kind of trout you got there?


----------



## mossymo (Jun 25, 2010)

I very interested in this ones outcome.....


----------



## rf0t0 (Jun 25, 2010)

Brook Trouts (according to the fish place here)


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 25, 2010)

meateater said:


> Looking good! What kind of trout you got there?


Speckled?-----No that's seasoning!

Lemon Trout?------That's a dumb answer!

With the seasoning on them, all I can say is they are very big trout!

Better ask the guy with the broken fishing rod.

Bear


----------



## rf0t0 (Jun 25, 2010)

the above picture is the finished fish. the skin slipped right off, i guess it was rather stupid to season the skin being it became rubbery.  however it tastes great, nice pink layer on the meat. Normally i just fry the trouts. will be doing this again, just not seasoning the skin.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Jun 27, 2010)

Did you salt brine them for a bit before smoking?

They look good! I know the next time i go camping I'm bringing my drum for the trout and crawdads..


----------



## flyfishjeep (Jul 5, 2010)

Those do look delicious!  You wouldn't hear me complaining about hauling in 3 trout like that on my fly rod!

What were your cook times and temps?


----------

